# Rikon 70-220 VSR



## Wildwood

Congratulations and best of luck with your new lathe!

Cannot wait to see you pens & bottle stoppers you turn.

Might take a look at stopper kits, supplies, & tooling Ruth Niles sells!

http://nilesbottlestoppers.com/stoppers.html

Lots of good info at here site, and she is a great person to talk too!


----------



## woodmaker

Thanks Bill


----------



## woodmaker

Well the RPM indicator quit on my lathe so I called Rikon and explained what was going on and they sent me a new cable with sending unit to install. 
I've had it for a few months and decided to install last night. WOW! What a pain, it didn't come with directions but fortunately I am mechanically inclined and figured it out. Had to take the head unit off because of one clamp holding the cable in. Also, if you have to do this there is a bracket held on by two screws and a nut plate. When you unscrew these they fall out and get lost in your shavings pile - luckily the magnet worked and I could retrieve it. 
So long story short, the RPMs now register as they should after slightly over an hour wrestling with the innards.


----------

